# Anyone knows what year/model this is?



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

My sister wants to buy it from someone but I have no clue to the year/model and MSRP. Thanks


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

It would help to know the model name. If you have the name then you can search the Giant bike archive Bike Archive | Giant Bicycles | United States Also try the BikePedia


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

tnx for the links. I'll forward it to her to do some research before she decides.


----------

